# Wo gibts IPCOP 1.4beta7?



## Pitchblack (30. Juli 2004)

Hi,
weiß einer von euch wo es diese Version zum Ziehen gibt? Ich finde nur Deadlinks. Wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte.


----------



## el Web (3. August 2004)

Hi Pitchblack,

sieh mal hier nach: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ipcop

wenigsten einer der Links da sollte ziehen.

Gruß


----------

